# where to get photoshop



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

hi all, 

Can anyone recommend me somewhere to get a copy of photoshop. Also are there any specific versions to look out for.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

306chris said:


> hi all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend me somewhere to get a copy of photoshop. Also are there any specific versions to look out for.
> 
> Cheers in advance.


BitTorrent - but don't tell anyone i told you.....D'oh!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

amazon

photoshop elements is pretty good for basic stuff so depending on what you are wanting to do then that might also be an option... what are you wanting to do?

Photoshop CS2 is the latest version, I think CS3 (which replaces CS2) is either out soon or it might even be out now


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> amazon
> 
> photoshop elements is pretty good for basic stuff so depending on what you are wanting to do then that might also be an option... what are you wanting to do?
> 
> Photoshop CS2 is the latest version, I think CS3 (which replaces CS2) is either out soon or it might even be out now


Again, depending on what you are wanting to use it for it may be worth giving GimpShop a try - http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241 It's a version of The GIMP (sort of PS for Linux) with the interface redesigned to mimic PS. As it's Open Source it's free and available for Windows, Mac, and Linux.

It's not as "heavyweight" as PS - which may be a good thing, maybe not - but not sure how it compares to Elements which, I think, is a kind of PS Lite?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Elements is a very scaled back version of PS, it is aimed more at photo correction than manipulation, a lot of the advanced functions aren't there.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Elements is a very scaled back version of PS, it is aimed more at photo correction than manipulation, a lot of the advanced functions aren't there.


Thanks - so it's PS veryLite 

Sounds like Gimpshop falls half way between the two then.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

parish said:


> Thanks - so it's PS veryLite
> 
> Sounds like Gimpshop falls half way between the two then.


I have never tried Gimpshop and to be honest i may not be the best person to be giving advice as photoshop was a very big part of my degree and the advanced functions i would miss if using elements may not be a problem to others.

My advice would be to follow this link to download a freee trial of elements and decide for yourself.

http://www.adobe.com/downloads/


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I have never tried Gimpshop and to be honest i may not be the best person to be giving advice as photoshop was a very big part of my degree and the advanced functions i would miss if using elements may not be a problem to others.
> 
> My advice would be to follow this link to download a freee trial of elements and decide for yourself.
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/downloads/


Cheers, after seeing the prices i think i'll give the trial a go first. I dont want anything too advanced. (just seen teh price of CS2 on amazon over £400 :doublesho )


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

I can send U a copy of PS ! not sure which one though


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

306chris said:


> Cheers, after seeing the prices i think i'll give the trial a go first. I dont want anything too advanced. (just seen teh price of CS2 on amazon over £400 :doublesho )


you mean people buy it!!??!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Chris PM me your e-mail addy......


----------



## mattbeef (Feb 7, 2007)

Of course people buy PS
If your in the industry you cant run a business on pirated software


----------



## and1c (Sep 10, 2006)

mattbeef said:


> Of course people buy PS
> If your in the industry you cant run a business on pirated software


Exactly.
its a shame people dont realise that by using "a copy off my mate" they are indeed stealing other peoples hard work and making legit software more expensive for genuine users :wall:

Dont get me wrong. Im no angel but if you had any idea of the development hours that goes into making a product like Photoshop...it may make you think twice and buy software once in a while.


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

I use cs2 it is fantastic.


----------

